# NOOB 2001 Avant pre buying questions & what to look out for



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Hope to be picking up a 2001 Audi A6 Avant 2.8 later this week. Noob to these Audis. So goods ? Bads ? what to make sure has been done ? what goes bad on these ? 

Here is the rundown. Has 140 miles on it, A/T, timing belt, water pump, crank seal & cam seals done less then 5000 miles ago. New oil pan, engine & trans said to be strong. VCG done not to long ago ( whats that ? ) new serp belt, said upper & lower bushings might need to be done when i asked about them


SO am i missing anything ?

THANKS


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm guessing i got all the basics ?


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Got this a6 Avant Q for $4400 delivered to my door. all the fixens & only 85K miles 1 owner Florida life. Got new timing balt, pump & fan bets done to be safe
url=https://postimage.org/]







[/url]pic hosting

then did this
pictures upload

18s x 8.5 et35 with 215/45 tires

image hosting 15mb

love the fitment NOW need wheel gap delete kit


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Just picked up a wheel gap delete kit from a guy on here that happen to only be 45 minutes north of my house. NEW snagged them for $600 

post images

will install after the road trip to EURO HANGAR. just not enough time to do that & get alignment.


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Really want to do the whole face lift swap. the front bumper & washer bit. S model if possible


----------



## v4m (Sep 11, 2012)

I am replying way to late, but my fear is that you might get the same regret that I have about not waiting to find a manual allroad instead. everything I want performance wise on my a6 avant is stock on allroad/s6. If I could do it over I think i would buy an S6. Only advantage to the 2.8 is that if you melt it with the supercharger they are a dime a dozen.


----------

